# Paul Kingyon Calls for sale with pic



## Porch Dog (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

What are you asking for them?


----------



## Porch Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what they're worth. I'm open to suggestions as to their value. If anyone has an opinion I would appreciate it. I saw the goose call on Ebay going for $300.00 and the osage duck calls for $200.00 ea. (not on Ebay). I paid $150.00 for the goose call and $125.00 for the duck calls (ea.) in 1984. I don't really want to set a price that may be way out of line either way. I'm more than willing to work with a prospective buyer. Porch Dog


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

The value of Kingyon calls as collector items is mostly dependent on condition of the call and whether Paul's signature is intact. If you recall Paul suggested that his calls not be hung on a lanyard to bang against each other which would cause knicks in the lacquer based finish...which yours have in abundance. I would say anywhere from $150 to 170 and maybe $200 for the goose call. Do you have your original tapes and lanyard that came with the calls? These will add value as well, if you still have them.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Forgot to make on additional point: your Yentzen call looks to be in good shape. If it's an early call, it should be worth around $75.


----------



## Porch Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> Forgot to make on additional point: your Yentzen call looks to be in good shape. If it's an early call, it should be worth around $75.


Cork Dust... I sent you a PM . I don't have a lot of experience with sending PM's or computers in general. Please call me if you wish to discuss any of the items shown. 269-925-5913. Thanks! Doug (aka Porch Dog)


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

I did send you a PM. I am going to be working on the rain roof modifications on my boat blind today, so I will pull some e. Allens and take some pics to post here.

I went back and pulled my files: I bought my first Kingyon call in 1993 when I bought my first TDB from Tom Kondrk on the east side of Cleveland. I bought my second, along with two others for my hunting partners in 1995 from Paul directly-both are hedge/Osage Orange. I bought a cocabolo goose call from Paul the following year, but sold that four years ago to a call collector on Long Island, it was pretty close to mint, with tape and lanyard which I had saved-$250 was the sale price. I stopped using the call when short reeds came out, switching over to them...

No, I won't iterate how many short reed calls I have owned or have on my lanyard now. Two I modified to become sandhill crane calls for NoDak hunts-both cocobolo Tim Grounds long honkers. They sound better than ANY commercial crane call, with a wider range, except the call the Deception decoys sells. To me that is the standard of excellence in sandhill crane calls, producing all four calls accurately, with excellent tone and resonance.

I have three Yentzen's, two double reed calls in walnut from the 1980's and one triple reed that is minty.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

I finally pulled the e. Allen Mallard photos: The first is an e. Allen body with a copy of a Jim Wicks style head I carved from one that his dog, Joey, chewed up the bill on. The rest are my upright head drake and two lowhead hens that Lou used to sell with these bodies


----------

